
Proportionate Response - cmurf
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/05/george-floyd-protests-minneapolis-police-fires.html
======
verdverm
Seems to be encouraging violence or justifying it at min.

Please refrain from posting links which promote crime and violence

~~~
verdverm
Did someone not like getting flagged for promoting others who promote
violence?

Are you upset because most believe strongly that one wrong does NOT justify
another?

